# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Transport & Logistics 2006. Το πρόγραμμα Εκδηλώσεων της Εκθέσης.

## Asterias

Πολλές και ενδιαφέρουσες εκδηλώσεις (συνέδρια, ημερίδες, σεμινάρια, παρουσιάσεις) θα πραγματοποιηθούν στο πλαίσιο της *"Transport & Logistics 2006"* στις συνεδριακές αίθουσες Ι. Βελλίδης και Ν. Γερμανός του Διεθνούς Εκθεσιακού Κέντρου Θεσσαλονίκης *Helexpo.*

----------


## Asterias

*3ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο
για την**Έρευνα στις* 
*Μεταφορές στην Ελλάδα* 
_Σύλλογος Ελλήνων Συγκοινωνιολόγων_

**


*Ελληνικό Ινστιτούτο** Μεταφορών*
Στόχοι του συνεδρίου είναι η παρουσίαση πρόσφατων ερευνητικών εργασιών στον τομέα των μεταφορών στην Ελλάδα, η εξέταση των σύγχρονων εξελίξεων και η ανταλλαγή απόψεων σε θέματα έρευνας για τις μεταφορές, σε εθνικό και διεθνές επίπεδο. 
Τίτλος του συνεδρίου «Η συμβολή της έρευνας στη διαμόρφωση αποτελεσματικών και εφαρμόσιμων μέτρων» (Παρασκευή 19 Μαΐου, 9.00 π.μ. - 7.30 μ.μ. και Σάββατο 20 Μαΐου, 9 μ.μ.- 7 μ.μ., Συνεδριακό Κέντρο Ι. Βελλίδης).

Πληροφορίες: http://www.ictr2006.gr/

----------


## Asterias

*3ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο*
*για την* *Έρευνα στις* 
*Μεταφορές στην Ελλάδα*
_Σύλλογος Ελλήνων Συγκοινωνιολόγων_

__


_Ελληνικό Ινστιτούτο_* Μεταφορών*
Στόχοι του συνεδρίου είναι η παρουσίαση πρόσφατων ερευνητικών εργασιών στον τομέα των μεταφορών στην Ελλάδα, η εξέταση των σύγχρονων εξελίξεων και η ανταλλαγή απόψεων σε θέματα έρευνας για τις μεταφορές, σε εθνικό και διεθνές επίπεδο. 
Τίτλος του συνεδρίου «Η συμβολή της έρευνας στη διαμόρφωση αποτελεσματικών και εφαρμόσιμων μέτρων» (Παρασκευή 19 Μαΐου, 9.00 π.μ. - 7.30 μ.μ. και Σάββατο 20 Μαΐου, 9 μ.μ.- 7 μ.μ., Συνεδριακό Κέντρο Ι. Βελλίδης).

Πληροφορίες: http://www.ictr2006.gr/

----------


## Asterias

*Βασική Εκπαίδευση για το * *Σύστημα GS1 (πρώην EAN.UCC)*


Στα πλαίσια της 2ης Διεθνούς Έκθεσης Transport & Logistics, o GS1 Ελλάς (πρώην ΕΛ.ΚΕ.ΣΗ.Π. - ΕΑΝ EΛΛΑΣ) διοργανώνει εκπαιδευτική εκδήλωση με σκοπό την πληρέστερη ενημέρωση των επιχειρήσεων για τη σωστή εφαρμογή του Συστήματος GS1 (EAN.UCC).

Το πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει βασικές αρχές για την κωδικοποίηση, σήμανση προϊόντων, εκτύπωση barcodes, κλπ. 

Κατά τη διάρκεια της εκδήλωσης οι συμμετέχοντες θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να ενημερωθούν για τις πολλαπλές δυνατότητες που προσφέρει το Σύστημα GS1 στην αποτελεσματική διαχείριση μιας σύγχρονης επιχείρησης, να γνωρίσουν τις σύγχρονες τεχνολογίες που θα κληθούν να υιοθετήσουν στο εγγύς μέλλον, αλλά και να συζητήσουν τυχόν προβλήματα ή απορίες από τη μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία τους (Σάββατο 20 Μαΐου, 11.00 π.μ. - 2.00 μ.μ., Συνεδριακό Κέντρο Ν. Γερμανός, Αίθουσα Β).


*Για δήλωση συμμετοχής πατήστε εδώ*

----------


## Asterias

* Λύσεις για την εφοδιαστική * *αλυσίδα
*
Η εταιρία Wackenhut Telematix θα πραγματοποιήσει ημερίδα το Σάββατο 20 Μαΐου στο συνεδριακό κέντρο Ν. Γερμανός.

Παρακάτω θα βρείτε αναλυτικά τη θεματολογία της ημερίδας:

1) Παρουσίαση της Wackenhut Telematix με θέμα "Σύστημα δρομολόγησης case study".

2) Παρουσίαση της LLOYD'S με θέμα "Διακίνηση ευπαθών τροφίμων μέσω συστημάτων τηλεματικής".

3) Φορητά υπολογιστικά συστήματα στην εφοδιαστική αλυσίδα - Αξιοποιώντας τις τεχνολογίες του μέλλοντος.

4) Παρουσίαση ΤΕΙ ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗΣ με θέμα "Τυποποίηση & Διακίνηση προϊόντων".
(Σάββατο 20 Μαΐου, 11.00 π.μ. - 2.00 μ.μ., Συνεδριακό Κέντρο Ν. Γερμανός, Αίθουσα Γ).

----------


## Asterias

*Ανάπτυξη λιμένων και logistics: Παγκοσμιοποίηση,* *ανταγωνισμός,*
*επενδυτικές ευκαιρίες.*


Με έντονο ενδιαφέρον από τεχνοκράτες, στελέχη επιχειρήσεων, εργαζομένους και φοιτητές αναμένεται η ημερίδα της "Helexpo - Τεχνοεκδοτική" με θέμα: 

*«Ανάπτυξη λιμένων και Logistics: Παγκοσμιοποίηση, ανταγωνισμός και επενδυτικές ευκαιρίες».* 

Η ημερίδα θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Κυριακή 21 Μαΐου 2006 στο συνεδριακό κέντρο «Ι. Βελλίδης». 

Την έναρξη της ημερίδας έχει προσκληθεί να κάνει ο υπουργός Μακεδονίας - Θράκης κ. Γεώργιος Καλατζής. Ο συντονιστής της εκδήλωσης, αναπληρωτής καθηγητής του ΑΠΘ και επιστημονικός συνεργάτης του "L&M" κ. Ελευθέριος Ιακώβου, θα παρουσιάσει τους ομιλητές και το αντικείμενο της τοποθέτησής τους. Ο πρόεδρος του Ευρωπαϊκού Οργανισμού Λιμένων (ESPO) κ. Πάτρικ Βερχοέβεν θα αναφερθεί στην ανάπτυξη των λιμένων της Ε.Ε. σε διαμετακομιστικά κέντρα απ' όπου σχεδιάζονται σημαντικές επιχειρήσεις logistics. Από την καλή λειτουργία των λιμένων εξαρτάται η εύρυθμη ροή εμπορευμάτων και η αποτελεσματικότητα του διηπειρωτικού εμπορίου. 

Με ενδιαφέρον αναμένεται η τοποθέτηση του γενικού γραμματέα Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής κ. Γεωργίου Βλάχου, ο οποίος θα παρουσιάσει τη στρατηγική του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας. 

Στις συνδυασμένες μεταφορές και στους λιμένες θα αναφερθεί ο γενικός γραμματέας του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών κ. Δημήτρης Σταμάτης, ο οποίος αναμένεται να αναλύσει τη συνεργασία μεταξύ του Διεθνούς Αερολιμένα Αθηνών με τον Οργανισμό Λιμένος Πειραιώς. 
Για την αναπτυσσόμενη αγορά της Βουλγαρίας, για τα έργα υποδομής που βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη αλλά και για την πολιτική που εφαρμόζει στα logistics η γειτονική χώρα θα μιλήσει ο Γ. Γ. του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών της χώρας, ο κ. Πέικο Μανώλωφ. 

Το ρόλο του Πειραιά ως του μεγαλύτερου λιμένα της χώρας κι ενός από τα μεγαλύτερα διαμετακομιστικά κέντρα της νοτιανατολικής Ευρώπης θα παρουσιάσει ο πρόεδρος του Ο.Λ.Π. ΑΕ κ. Δημήτρης Σαμόλης. Στη στρατηγική του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Θεσσαλονίκης για την υποδοχή και διαχείριση κινεζικών φορτίων. θα αναφερθεί ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Ο.Λ.Θ. ΑΕ κ. Ιωάννης Τσάρας. 

Η στρατηγική ανάπτυξης εμπορευματικού κέντρου στην Ηγουμενίτσα, αποτελεί το αντικείμενο της ομιλίας που θα κάνει ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Ο.Λ.ΗΓ. ΑΕ κ. Απόστολος Καμαρινάκης. Το πλαίσιο για τη συνεργασία ελληνικών και βουλγαρικών λιμένων θα δώσει ο γ.γ. της Ενώσεως Λιμένων Βουλγαρίας κ. Γκεόργκι Πέτκοφ.

Ο αναπληρωτής καθηγητής του ΕΜΠ κ. Δημήτρης Τσαμπούλας θα προβεί σε απολογισμό των ενεργειών που έχουν γίνει έως σήμερα.


*Τα θέματα της ημερίδας:*
 
Έναρξη από τον υπουργό Μακεδονίας - Θράκης κ. Γ. Καλατζή.

Παρουσίαση ομιλητών από τον επιστημονικό συνεργάτη του "Logistics & Management" και πρόεδρο του παραρτήματος Θεσσαλονίκης κ. Ε. Ιακώβου, αν. καθ. ΑΠΘ. 

Patrick Verhoeven (Πρόεδρος ESPO)
Ομιλία για την ανάπτυξη των ευρωπαϊκών λιμένων σε διαμετακομιστικά κέντρα.

Γεώργιος Βλάχος (γ.γ. Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής) 
_Θέμα: «Η στρατηγική για την ανάπτυξη των λιμένων της χώρας μας»._

Δημήτριος Σταμάτης (γ.γ. υπουργείου Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών)
_Θέμα: «Συνδυασμένες Μεταφορές και Λιμένες»._

Capt. Peicho Manolov (γ.γ. υπουργείου Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών Βουλγαρίας)
_Θέμα: «Υποδομές βουλγαρικών λιμένων και logistics»._

Δημήτριος Σαμόλης (πρόεδρος Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς Α.Ε.)
_Θέμα: «Πειραιάς: Διαμετακομιστικό κέντρο της ΝΑ Μεσογείου»._

Ιωάννης Τσάρας (διευθύνων σύμβουλος Οργανισμού Λιμένος Θεσσαλονίκης Α.Ε.)
_Θέμα: «Εμπορευματικό Κέντρο ΟΛΘ - Υποδοχή κινεζικών φορτίων»._

Απόστολος Καμαρινάκης (διευθύνων σύμβουλος Οργανισμού Λιμένος Ηγουμενίτσας)
_Θέμα: «Διαμόρφωση και δημιουργία hub για την Αδριατική»._

Georgi Petkov (γενικός γραμματέας Ενώσεως Λιμένων Βουλγαρίας)
_Θέμα: «Συνεργασία με ελληνικά λιμάνια και συνδυασμός μεταφορών»._

Δημήτριος Τσαμπούλας (αν. καθηγητής Συγκοινωνιακής Υποδομής ΕΜΠ)
_Θέμα: «Λιμένες, Εμπορευματικά Κέντρα, ΣΔΙΤ και Αναπτυξιακός Νόμος»._

Συμπεράσματα / Κλείσιμο ημερίδας από τον συντονιστή κ. Ελευθέριο Ιακώβου.

_Ερωτήσεις προς τους ομιλητές θα υποβληθούν στο τέλος της τοποθέτησής τους._

----------


## Asterias

*Συνεδριακό Κέντρο*
*Ν. Γερμανός*
*Αίθουσα Α* 

*10.00 π.μ. - 1.00 μ.μ.:*

*ΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ* με θέμα: _«Logistics και Εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα»._
 
 Διοργάνωση: ΤΕΙ Κατερίνης-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης & Διακίνησης Προϊόντων

----------


## Asterias

*Το μέλλον των μεταφορικών επιχειρήσεων στην Ελλάδα.*

Στο πλαίσιο της 2ης διεθνούς έκθεσης «Transport & Logistics» έχει προγραμματίσει ημερίδα ο Σύνδεσμος Επιχειρήσεων Μεταφορών Βορείου Ελλάδος με θέμα «Το μέλλον των μεταφορικών επιχειρήσεων στην Ελλάδα». 

Το θέμα θα αναπτύξουν διευθυντικά στελέχη του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών, έγκριτοι επιστήμονες του χώρου και εκπρόσωποι των μεταφορών (Κυριακή 21 Μαΐου, 11.00 π.μ. - 2 μ.μ., Συνεδριακό Κέντρο Ν. Γερμανός, Αίθουσα Β).

----------


## Asterias

*Συνεδριακό Κέντρο*
*Ν. Γερμανός*
*Αίθουσα Β*
*2.00 μ.μ. - 4.00 μ.μ.:*


*ΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ* με θέμα: _«Οι υπηρεσίες που μπορεί να προσφέρει ο Σύμβουλος Ασφαλείας Μεταφορών Επικινδύνων Εμπορευμάτων (Σ.Α.Μ.Ε.Ε.) στην ασφαλή διακίνηση»._

 Διοργάνωση: Π.Σ.Σ.Α.Μ.Ε.Ε.

----------


## Asterias

*Συνεδριακό Κέντρο*
*Ν. Γερμανός*
*Αίθουσα Β*
*2.00 μ.μ. - 4.00 μ.μ.:*


*ΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ* με θέμα: _«Οι υπηρεσίες που μπορεί να προσφέρει ο Σύμβουλος Ασφαλείας Μεταφορών Επικινδύνων Εμπορευμάτων (Σ.Α.Μ.Ε.Ε.) στην ασφαλή διακίνηση»._ 
 Διοργάνωση: Π.Σ.Σ.Α.Μ.Ε.Ε.

----------


## Asterias

*Ιχνηλασιμότητα Τροφίμων & το Σύστημα GS1* *(πρώην EAN.UCC)                                                *  


Ποιές είναι οι αρχές της ιχνηλασιμότητας σύμφωνα με το Σύστημα GS1;Ποιά βήματα ακολουθούμε για την εφαρμογή ενός επιτυχημένου συστήματος ιχνηλασιμότητας;Τι είναι ο ΕΑΝ-128 και οι Δείκτες εφαρμογής και πώς σημαίνουμε με barcode τις απαιτούμενες πληροφορίες;Πώς διασυνδέουμε και διαχειριζόμαστε κωδικούς και πληροφορίες σε όλα τα στάδια της εφοδιαστικής αλυσίδας;H ημερίδα απευθύνεται κυρίως σε στελέχη εμπορικών και παραγωγικών επιχειρήσεων του κλάδου τροφίμων και ποτών αλλά και σε στελέχη εταιριών αποθήκευσης και διανομής των προϊόντων αυτών, εταιριών πληροφορικής, συμβούλους επιχειρήσεων κλπ.
*Στόχος της ημερίδας είναι:*
η ενημέρωση των ελληνικών επιχειρήσεων για τις λύσεις που προσφέρει το Σύστημα GS1 (πρώην EAN.UCC) στην εφαρμογή ενός αποτελεσματικού συστήματος ιχνηλασιμότητας η πρακτική προσέγγιση της κοινοτικής οδηγίας 178/2002η ανταλλαγή απόψεων και εμπειριών.(Κυριακή 21 Μαΐου, 12.00 π.μ. - 3.00 μ.μ., Συνεδριακό Κέντρο Ν. Γερμανός, Αίθουσα Γ).

*Για δήλωση συμμετοχής πατήστε εδώ*

----------


## gvaggelas

Asteria μήπως γνωρίζεις την ώρα που ξεκινάει την Κυριακή η ημερίδα για τους λιμένες?

----------


## Asterias

Η ημερίδα ξεκινάει στη 13:00 και λήγει στις 16:50 όπου θα αρχίσει η διαδικασία: Συμπεράσματα / Κλείσιμο ημερίδας από τον συντονιστή κ. Ελευθέριο Ιακώβου.

Η ώρα προσέλευσης καθώς και οι εγγραφές στην ημερίδα είναι στις 12:45.

----------


## gvaggelas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η αποστολή του Νaytilia.gr έχει φτάσει για την TRANSPORT & LOGISTICS.
Σήμερα θα στήσουμε το περίπτερο μας ..... περίπτερο 15 stan 5....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλησπέρα απο το περίπτερο μας. 
Όσοι βρεθείτε στην Θεσσαλονίκη σας περιμένουμε στο περίπτερο μας να σας γνωρίσουμε απο κοντά.

----------


## Morgan

στειλε φωτοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Οι πρώτες φώτο απο το περίπτερο μας  :Wink:  


http://album.naytilia.gr/main.php?g2...g2_itemId=3756

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

αύριο θα ανεβάσω φώτο απο τα υπόλοιπα περίπτερα και κυρίως των ναυτιλιακών

1. Bluestar ferries Superfast ferries
2. Agoudimos Lines
3. HELLENIC SEA WAYS
4. ΑNEK LINES
5. MARITIME WAY GA FERRIES

----------


## Morgan

> Οι πρώτες φώτο απο το περίπτερο μας  
> 
> 
> http://album.naytilia.gr/main.php?g2...g2_itemId=3756


εσένα δεν σε βλεπω, που γυρνάς???????????????????

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> εσένα δεν σε βλεπω, που γυρνάς???????????????????


θα με δείς και εμένα μέχρι την Δευτέρα έχουμε μέλλον....

----------


## MIRSINI

Τέλειο το περίπτερό μας...... :Smile:

----------


## Asterias

K εγώ συμφωνώ, και απ` ότι βλέπω είχαμε και ωραίο φυλλαδιάκι!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μόλις ανέβασα φώτο και απο τα περίπτερα των Ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών που παραυρέθηκαν στην έκθεση.

1. Blue star ferries
2. Agoudimos Lines
3. Ga Ferries
4. Hellenic Seaways
5. Anek Lines
6. Minoan Lines

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μερικές φώτογραφίες απο το *περίπτερο μας* με το παλίο μας λογότυπο 19/05/2006 .

Transportperiptero nautrilia.gr1.jpg

Transportperiptero nautrilia.gr2.jpg

DSC00137.jpg

DSC00149.jpg

DSC00147.jpg

----------

